
Ask HN: Building career on AWS - ya3ad
Can a IT grad build his career on cloud by doing AWS certificates?
======
brudgers
A job working with AWS is probably better if it is either/or. To put it
another way, certificates are not entirely a substitute for workplace
experience.

Good luck.

------
QuinnyPig
It’s a start. Find someone who’s doing the kind of job you want, and ask them
their advice.

------
estevaovix
It’s valid for sure but try to get some real xp with the playform and it will
be great.

